# Simon Cowell Starts Vaping: Proving that Britain Still Has Talent



## Alex (6/8/16)

*Simon Cowell jokes he smokes 80 cigarettes A DAY as he starts vaping in a bid to quit *

07:51, 5 Aug 2016
Updated 08:18, 5 Aug 2016
By Mirror.co.uk
* The music mogul has taken up VAPING as he attempts to kick his dirty habit *







Simon Cowell is quitting smoking
Simon Cowell vaping is something we NEVER thought would happen as he's constantly photographed puffing away on cigarettes.

But it seems the 56-year-old music mogul is finally trying to cut down because of his two-year-old son, Eric, and is hoping he will find success with e-cigarettes.

Simon told The Sun: "The idea is to cut down on the number.

"The Vape has been successful. It's a good one, it tastes nice and sweet.

WeirPhotos / Splash News




Simon Cowell joked he smokes 80 a day
"My driver was on 40-a-day and he has cut out smoking completely. I'm on 80-a-day now. It's a step in the right direction. I don't smoke in front of Eric for obvious reasons."

Last year, Simon admitted he was worried that Eric, his only child with partner Lauren Silverman, would ask him to quit smoking when he gets older.

He said: "I have tried everything. If Eric grows up and says stop it I don't know what I would do.





The music mogul with son Eric
"I don't smoke around him and I wouldn't do that. I have thought about what he might say in a few years. It is my worst vice ... this is the one thing I would find very difficult to give up because I do love a cigarette."

And he was unsuccessful when he underwent hypnotherapy in a bid to kick the habit, as he had another cigarette in his mouth within moments of leaving the session.

He explained: "I tried once to give up smoking, and the first thing I did when I walked out of the hypnotist's was light up a cigarette. I actually wanted one more."

FameFlynet




Lauren Silverman with their young son
Meanwhile, the X Factor judge admitted he's changed since he became a father as he's now calmer and can put things into perspective with ease.

He said: "I think like with anything, you have a lot more perspective on things.

"Eric has made a massive difference because I wasn't expecting that and I didn't know what that would bring to my life. He is so much fun."

He added: "I just think that sometimes when we are all feeling a bit down I think we are lucky to be able do what we want and you have to take it that way. I still consider that."

source: http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/simon-cowell-jokes-smokes-80-8565697

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

80 a day!
Jeepers

We need to introduce him to @Andre !

Quitting from 80 a day using vaping is perfectly possible!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lukeness (9/8/16)

I've gone from cigs 40 a day plus five cigars a day to no cigs for over six weeks and one cigar a week, for pudding - which I'm rapidly losing interest in (unfortunate because they're bloody expensive and I have a pile of them). 
This with very few cravings, except when I have a drink. I smoked for 27 years and didn't really even want to quit, so anything is possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/16)

Lukeness said:


> I've gone from cigs 40 a day plus five cigars a day to no cigs for over six weeks and one cigar a week, for pudding - which I'm rapidly losing interest in (unfortunate because they're bloody expensive and I have a pile of them).
> This with very few cravings, except when I have a drink. I smoked for 27 years and didn't really even want to quit, so anything is possible.



Outstanding @Lukeness !
Congrats on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/8/16)

Good luck to him. I don't care about 'celebrities' but vaping needs some high profile ambassadors urgently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

